# Koh Samet new years accomodation



## Mellymoo (Dec 18, 2012)

Hi all, what are the chances of getting walk in accomodation on new years weekend on Koh Samet? I know it's last minute but most of the bungalow listings advertise NO ADVANCED BOOKINGS, so was hoping there's a slight chance of getting something on arrival. I know I should arrive early to increase my chances but I live in Ayutthaya so won't get there until midday, even if I set out at 6am. Also, would my chances increase if I went on Thursday or Friday, or are the bungalows likely to be booked up throughout the Xmas/ new years period already? I would be very grateful for any info regarding this as don't really fancy being homeless at new years.


----------



## cooked (Jan 30, 2011)

we went there just after Christmas last year, the hotel was nearly empty. The resorts were open for business and not over populated. Maybe avoid going there on a Saturday, you can always sleep on the beach otherwise.


----------



## Mellymoo (Dec 18, 2012)

Thanks cooked! We have decided to take our chances and head down there on the Friday, wish me luck!


----------



## Song_Si (Jun 11, 2010)

Hi - hope your holiday goes well; we're about 60km south of Samet, weather has been great and sea calm and clear.
We went to Samet Nov 2010, be interested in what you think. 

Kayaking yesterday -


----------



## Song_Si (Jun 11, 2010)

*Islands booked out for NY celebration*

*Islands booked out for NY celebration*
Published: 27/12/2012 at 11:51

*Accommodation has been booked out on nearly all popular islands in Thailand for the New Year celebrations, with Chinese and Russian tourists very prominent.*

Trat Tourism Authority president Jakkapad Tawetikul said on Thursday that a large number of tourists from the European Union, from China and Russia have reserved hotels and resort rooms on Koh Mak, Koh Chang and Koh Chang islands. He expected at least 40,000 foreigners to enter the province in the upcoming days.

On average, each tourist would stay three to five days and spend about 1,500 baht per day. This would bring in hundreds of millions of baht for the islands, Mr Jakkapad said.

He also believed tourism will continue to thrive after the current holiday season, well into the Chinese New Year, Valentine’s Day and Songkran Festival with vacationers from Scandinavian countries, Russia and Asia as the main customer group. 

Mr Jakkapad projected that tourism in the province will grow by 10 to 15% this year, compared to less than 10% in 2011, if there is no incident which could put visitors off.

Koh Samui and Koh Phangan in Surat Thani province and Phuket province were also flooded with tourists. Accommodation in beach resort destinations such as Pattaya, Cha-am and Hua Hin are also fully booked.


----------



## Newforestcat (Mar 14, 2012)

This time last year, my hubby and I went to Samet, too. Being a control freak with a grumpy husband, I had to book everything before we got there, we had only a few accommodation options It is best to book festive holidays well in advance. Unfortunately, despite his face, my husband is more Thai than English with the attitudes towards time-keeping and planning. LOL We often have to wait until the last minute before I can book anything. I have known him for eight years. He was only on time once. That was on our first date!


----------



## cooked (Jan 30, 2011)

OH dear, I hope the OP was ok, the place really was half empty last year. Not many Russians either.


----------



## Newforestcat (Mar 14, 2012)

cooked said:


> OH dear, I hope the OP was ok, the place really was half empty last year. Not many Russians either.



Hello, Mr Cooked

I looked up and booked our hotel/guesthouse room online before we got there. Yours might be out of our price range, did not turn up on my search or in a part of Samet that I thought would be hard for us to get to. At the time, I had not been there for over 6 years and could not afford to set off the Christmas Scrooge I married to by looking unprofessional with the holiday choice/arrangement. LOL

I had my real crush on Samet 15-17 years ago, back then you could walk from beach to beach. Most my spare cash from a part-time job went on going to Samet for a few days on my own once in a while. I was a skint student, but most people were. It was quite cheap and basic. Islanders were so friendly; they looked out for single female travellers quite well then. Now the place is VERY different but lovely still.

My most vivid/horrifying memory was from WongDuan beach. I was admiring the sea and enjoying the fresh air after a lovely lunch on my own. Then there arrived a large group of male and female Chinese tourists who, without hesitation, started stripping off completely to get changed. At the time, I did not know that nudists' beaches actually existed. LOL 

:rudolph::wreath: :elf:


----------



## Mellymoo (Dec 18, 2012)

Hi, Thank you so much for all the advice. I'm here on Koh Samet, cheapie bungalow booked and beer in hand, so happy days. So far pretty quiet, but I'm sure that will change tomorrow. Happy news years to all!


----------

